
Apple sends survey over headphone jack to MacBook Pro users - bootload
https://9to5mac.com/2016/09/14/headphone-jack-removed-from-macbook-pro/
======
gascat
i couldnt help but laugh when i read this, possibly one of the most commonly
used devices in music production and theyre asking if people use the headphone
jack on it, i know many people will have an external DAC but still id wager
its pretty well used

------
superplussed
Step into any open-plan office and do a quick visual survey and you'll find
that 90+% of developers are using it.

